# Zombi U 2 listed on Amazon France "please be true"



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2014)

> A listing for Zombi U 2 has been spotted on Amazon.fr. The listing has since been removed, but not before Jeuxvideo grabbed a couple of screens.
> 
> Interestingly, rather than a vague December 2015 date, the listing pointed towards a specific day: October 17, 2015. The listing also mentioned Bandai Namco as a publisher, which is very strange since the game was developed and published by Ubisoft.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Please be true... PLEASE BE TRUE!!


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2014)

>distributor
>france


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> >distributor
> >france



_"Amazon France has previous form in accurately leaking game details before publishers are ready to reveal them. To date, its list of scalps include Call of Duty: Black Ops II, the Killzone Trilogy, the European-only Assassin's Creed Anthology, Grand Theft Auto V on PC and a PS4 bundle for The Last of Us: Remastered. All of these turned out to be accurate._"


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't know what to think about this.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 27, 2014)

all Nintendo children want is the next mario/zelda/pokemon. nintendo needs to drop that shit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 27, 2014)

zenieth said:


> >distributor
> >france



La France t'emmerdes cordialement !



Anyway I couldn't give two shits about that.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Amazon France clearly can't be trusted with such information.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 27, 2014)

ChatraOrChakra said:


> all Nintendo children want is the next mario/zelda/pokemon. nintendo needs to drop that shit



I am legitimately sorry that you think that.


----------

